# My Rhom's Tail Getting Smaller



## ottomancowboy (Jul 14, 2010)

My 4 inch Diamond Rhom used to have nice tail now its getting smaller and smaller in size, is it some kind of a bacteria do you think? ANyone?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

do you have any Pics? and what are your water params?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

have you done a water change by any chance? it looks like ammonia burn


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

TJcali said:


> have you done a water change by any chance? it looks like ammonia burn


 Post your water perams. You dont have any fish in with the rhom do you? If not its probably fin rot b/c of bad water quality.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree with cluster, def fin tail rott.
Its time to start doing some proper tank mainainence and then treating it with meds


----------



## ottomancowboy (Jul 14, 2010)

actually water is too clean.... this happened after i put him in a new tank with new water and small bottle of cycle


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ottomancowboy said:


> actually water is too clean.... this happened after i put him in a new tank with new water and small bottle of cycle


Clean water doesn't mean it doesn't have ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate in it. Sounds like you have a case of new tank syndrome which caused an ammonia and possibly nitrite spike. Did you by chance transfer any filter media from your old tank? Products like Cycle don't exactly work as advertised IME...they may help, but they don't guarantee a full cycle.


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

*Disease Type*:
Bacterial (gram negative organism)

*Organism*: Aeromonas, Psuedomonas, or Vibrio
Description:

Fin rot is one of the most common, and most preventable, diseases in aquarium fish. It is caused by several types of bacteria, and often occurs concurrently with other diseases. It can usually be cured, but if left untreated, it can kill the diseased fish and infect all the others in the tank.

*Symptoms*:

* Fin edges turn white
* Fins fray
* Bases of fins enflamed
* Entire fin may rot away

The fins begin to fray and get ragged, becoming shorter over time. Usually the edges look white, and may even develop a fuzzy growth due to secondary Cotton Wool infection. A the disease advances the area may become red an inflamed, with bloody patches appearing as more of the fin is eaten away.

*Treatment*:

* Correct root cause
* Water change
* Treat with antibiotics
* Addition of aquarium salt

Fin rot is caused by one of several gram negative bacteria. Several anitiboitics are effective, however the root cause must be addressed as well.

Fin rot occurs when the fish is stressed for some reason. The most common cause is poor water quality. Overcrowding the tank, feeding outdated food or overfeeding, and moving or handling the fish can also cause stress leading to fin rot.

Treatment should include a water change, and careful examination of the aquarium conditions. If there is food debris, vaccumm the gravel and take care to avoid overfeeding. Start dating your fish food, as it loses the vitamin content fairly quickly after it is opened. Feeding fish fresh, high quality food, in smaller quantities is far better than frequent large feedings of stale foods.

Check the pH and water temperature of the water, and make sure it is appropriate for your fish. Incorrect pH is very stressful for fish, and can lead to disease. Low water temperatures, particularly in fish with long flowing fins, can trigger fin rot.

If the root cause is corrected, antibiotics will usually cure the disease itself. Use a drug that is effective against gram negative organisms. Chloramphenical, Oxytetracycline, and Tetracycline, are good choices. Treat according to manufacturers instructions.

The use of aquarium salt will benefit livebearing fish, but should be avoided in fish, such as scaleless catfish, that are sensitive to salt.
Prevention:

* Maintain good water quality
* Keep proper water parameters
* Feed fresh food in small amounts

(source)


----------

